# Hunting Lisence?



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Do i need to have a Archery stamp to bow hunt along with a hunting lisence or just a hunting lisence . Im new to bow hunting so thanks for the info


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

You will need to purchase an archery stamp and a hunting license to hunt deer during bow season. But you won't need an archery stamp to hunt during general season (rifle, bow, and any other legal means), just a hunting license. If you are heading out this weekend, good luck!!


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

where can i get an archery stamp? walmart? And how much would it be


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

you get the archery stamp anywhere you get your hunting license, I want to say it's like $8-10 or so.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/fish_hunt/licenses/hunt_licenses/

Looks like 7 Bucks


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

get the super combo every year and forget about it.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> get the super combo every year and forget about it.


Yep


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

X1000 super combo.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Another vote for the Super Combo. It includes everything you need to hunt/fish except a federal duck stamp.


----------

